# Disaster at Millsite 8/15



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

We got up bright and early to go to Millsite Res this morning. Got to the lake at 6 AM, and the wind was blowing hard. We got out on the lake and started trolling. 5 minutes later, I got a nice bow on a golden spoon. I killed the motor and fought my fish. As we netted the fish, a big white cap wave hit our side and capsized us. Thank goodness that the Old Town Discoveries have that layer of foam in the middle, so the boat floated with the motor on it. We Drifted for about 10 minutes till the 3 of us got to shore. Then, we collected what was left of our gear, drained the water out of our boat, and got all the water out of our motor. Amazingly, the motor started back up after a few trials, and we made it back to the boat launch. We lost a spinning rod, a trolling pole w/ lead core line, and a tackle box full of gear, including my Curly's Lures :evil: O|* O|* O|* :x :x :x If anyone happens to snag any of those items, would you please let me know. I would love to have them back. By the way, the spinning rod should come with a rainbow trout on the end. We capsized about 200 feet away from the dam.

Pavlik


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear that, most importantly everyone is ok it sounds like! That is the danger when the lake is located right at the bottom of the canyon where the wind kind of funnels, it can get going strong. Sorry for you loss!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like time for a bigger boat! Good to hear everyone is o.k. gear can be replaced people cant...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Now look what you have done Orivs, you **** us mid weekers and it actually works! :evil: Seriously Pav, sorry about your day. That sucks. I have some snagging hooks that may find some gear for ya. Let me know if I can mail em to ya.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry for the loss, glad you were all ok...


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Sounds like time for a bigger boat! Good to hear everyone is o.k. gear can be replaced people cant...


+1. Any idea how deep it is by the dam? You could prob coax a diver to go w/ ya and find your stuff if it's not too deep. Glad to hear everyone is okay, that sucks!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Whatever happened to salvage rights??


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

3 guys in white caps in a canoe ???????


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Big time SUCKS !!!  

Just curious....did you guy's have life jacket's available ?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

High water mark is about 100 ft from the bottom, by the dam. That gear is on the bottom.

****.

Good thing everyone was alright. Glad your boat is okay, too. Sorry about your mishap.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Packfish said:


> 3 guys in white caps in a canoe ???????


No, 2 guys and 1 gal. My wife is not a guy 

Yes, we had life jackets on board. For once they came in handy, rather than being a waste of boat space. I now understand the reason behind that law.

The gear is about 85 feet down, so I don't think that even a diver could get to it. I bet its down there for good  I took a walk across the dam one more time to make sure that nothing else drifted up to shore. Found nothing. Still pissed about my tackle box. I had over $100 worth of spinning and trolling tackle in it. My wife was fishing the Ugly Stik. She hanged on to that rod the entire time. So we got the good rod back thanks to her. So, sounds like I will need to start a new box from scratch and buy another rod. I wish that I could have gone koke fishing with those Curly's Lures before they went to the bottom. They looked like really good lures. This was the one time that I wish I would not have hooked a fish.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Glad to hear you are all right. I had the same thing happen to me up on Smith and Morehouse. It was the middle of may and the water was very cold. I lost a tackle box, fishing pole and some new sunglasses.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Sounds like time for a bigger boat! Good to hear everyone is o.k. gear can be replaced people cant...


+1...Pavlik sure glad everyone was okay and I bet that was one scary experience. :shock:

We know how winds can be and having a larger deep V fish'n boat is priceless IMHO especially on very windy days including large waves from rec boaters.

We can attest first hand to large rec boaters waves especially when we were fishing at Powell in the various canyons when triple decker cruisers screamed by you wide open. :shock: Dumped water over the kicker motor killing it and put water past the back splash up into the boat. I about crapolaed as we were in 175' feet of water and no were to go. -)O(- That will really make one pucker!!!!

Another time as a kid with Grandpa fish'n in Canada had the livins scared out of me when the winds kicked up. Grandpa found a cove/bay and we waited the wind out. To this day I still believe the waves were 4-6 feet on that lake...never again will I own a smaller fish'n boat.

You may not be able to get to all your favorite fish'n waters because one has a larger boat but that is just fine by us. So having a larger fish'n boat with creature comforts is nice...but the safety piece of mind is key for us.

Just glad all made it safe and I agree fish'n do dads can be replaced a life can't. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mean depth appears to be 46', max of 102', I would think that it would be shallower right at the dam??? http://www.waterquality.utah.gov/waters ... LLSITE.pdf Not that it matters, anyting >20' would be very tough.


----------



## BIG DADDY (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank god you are all right. I had a cousin spend the night in Strawberry hanging on to a 14' aluminum boat.  He and his parents survived.


----------

